# Personality Thread.



## Jacob

*Okay I Want all The Members From Here On The Forum To Participate. 
Even The Newbies And/or Moderators.
Post A Picture Of One Of your Tortoises That Has Made You Crack Up and Remember Them, Even Better There Personalities!
*














Enjoy


----------



## ascott

This is one of the guys...this is what Haus does when my supplemental offerings during the summer month is not per his approval...lol....in a couple weeks or so they will be back up and about....


----------



## Jacob

Thats Classic 
Everytime I Come With Muzuri My Little Guy Will Run Up To Me, and Eat It Before I Can Put It On His Plate


----------



## JoesMum

Relaxing under his lamp 





Successful attempt on gaining access to the kitchen


----------



## Jacob

Cute, Hes Loving The Brick Its Like A Heat Rock lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*OK, I will, these two show personality!*

Sampson stuck!




Hommer eating from the bucket!


----------



## Jacob

I Love BackAngled Shots 
Whats In the Bucket Greg?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Jacob said:


> I Love BackAngled Shots
> Whats In the Bucket Greg?



*Mazuri!*


----------



## Zamric

Speaking of Backangled shots...


----------



## DreadHeadMomma

He's a climber


----------



## Jacob

How Much Does The Sulcata weigh?
He is Nice and Comfy In His Bunker!

I Bet He's a Climber, Its A Sulcata 
My Little guy Tries To Climb Out Of His Enclosure all day.


----------



## Mickykayla

Do I have something on my face?


----------



## JoesMum

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *OK, I will, these two show personality!*
> 
> Sampson stuck!





Why do they think that they'll fit through a gap if their head fits through? It works for cats, but torts aren't as squishy!

Joe regularly gets stuck too!


----------



## Kvoigt

Sonne always gives me the same type of "look" when im takin pics LOL


----------



## ascott

I am loving these pics....fun stuff, great thread


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie's gone to Portland with her D-I-L, so I'll put this one of Bob up for her. He never fails to get me laughing at his pictures:


----------



## dmarcus

He found a way to climb over the double stacked bricks and eat all the goodies, but got stuck trying to leave the scene of the crime...


----------



## Zamric

Jacob said:


> How Much Does The Sulcata weigh?
> He is Nice and Comfy In His Bunker!





If your asking about WalkingRock, He currently weighs in at 80lbs... in this pic (him walking away), it was taken summer before last (2010), so I would guess about 65-70 lbs. In the one where he is hunkered down in his bunker, he was freshly weighed at 75lbs.


----------



## Talka

Shoulder buddy 
I think I've posted this one before!


----------



## terryo

Wow! This stuff is great!





I know I saw that worm go down here.


----------



## Weda737

I have countless pics like this. Yes he can fit in the bowl and I know it's time for a bigger one, but he almost always naps like this. With his little butt jacked up in the air. 





And very occasionally like this, with the front in the air.


----------



## Morty the Torty

terryo said:


> Wow! This stuff is great!
> 
> I know I saw that worm go down here.



Lol! I love the second one


----------



## wellington

Morty the Torty said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This stuff is great!
> 
> I know I saw that worm go down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I love the second one
Click to expand...


LOL DITTO A great pic


----------



## HonuFonu23

Lol @ everyone's pics. Great pics! Here are mine.. he's quite a character. Bubbas kinda stuck on himself... yet he's humble at the same time:





Nom nom nom!





OH yeah.. giggity. zZzZzz


----------



## bigred

ascott said:


> This is one of the guys...this is what Haus does when my supplemental offerings during the summer month is not per his approval...lol....in a couple weeks or so they will be back up and about....



Great picture- nice hide 



JoesMum said:


> Relaxing under his lamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Successful attempt on gaining access to the kitchen



Hes got personality- so you have had him  for 50 years


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Asha 









Pipa 










Gupta always eats on top of the pile 





The Greeks always bask like this haha


----------



## bigred

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *OK, I will, these two show personality!*
> 
> Sampson stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hommer eating from the bucket!



Everything xxl and built strong for thes guys


----------



## batchick

Ned is in training for the biathlon. He's taken to doing a couple of lengths on our pool every morning (don't worry, the pool cover is well-tested to take several times his weight).

I'm not sure why he does it, perhaps it is the undulating ground feel that does it for him.


----------



## bigred

Ok here is Bigreds personality, Into everything, curious about everything, follows me around and lays on my feet and crawls into my lap if I sit on the grass. This pic is about a year ago so shes probably a lil bigger. Oh ya and one of my 2 black cats


----------



## Jacob

Members Are Posting Some Great Photos


----------



## terryo

I LOVE looking at these photo's. One of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## Jacob

Great Pictures


----------



## Bow

Walter following my red socks.


----------



## Talka

I love it when they look straight at the camera!


----------



## Jacob

Look At All That Green Food In The BackGround for Sheldon


----------



## DriveWRX

*Warming up after a night in his humid hide*





*Lunch*





*Hermann's*


----------



## Jacob

Herman Looks Good


----------



## Alexx

My little man cracks me up so much  he's got a cheeky little personality  I love these pictures coz it shines through  if something is in his way he'll barge into it until it moves and sometimes I think he forgets his shell is on his back and tries to get through the smallest of gaps lol


----------



## jkingler

Yours reminds me SO much of mine, Alexx. My Rory is a rebel and an adventurer. She will climb up and over anything, try to go under or around things she can't climb, and she wants no part of food from human hands. She can go find her own, thank you very much! She rampages around nonstop, all day, every day I have had her, so it is often difficult to get a good picture of her! I thought it was that her enclosure was too small, so I took her outside, but no, she just likes to find things that say "you can't pass" and try to prove them wrong, both indoors and out! Also, when it is time to sleep, her burrowing instinct kicks in hard. She is dirty, dirty, dirty! every morning. I think this picture sums up several aspects of her personality pretty nicely. 






Deedle, on the other hand, is a total mama's boy, a very nice but very spoiled child. He also eats a lot, comes to see us whenever we visit because he likes our handfeeding him, and after he eats, he is a silly little lazy bones. He knows he is cute and so he poses for us and the camera. He is a ham, and we (myself, the OH, and the camera) all love him.


----------



## zesty_17

i couldn't just pick one...


----------



## Jacob

Awesome Zesty, The First and Third Pictures Are Great 
Very Nice Aldabran's.
One Day I Will Get One


----------



## herpgirl24

This is how Steve sleeps in his "hide", pushes it over under the heat lamp and snoozes away!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria

This is from last summer, when I got one of my latest males, but none of my females were interested in him at all !


----------



## pryncesssc

I just enjoyed looking at all of those wonderful pictures instead of doing my homework !! GREAT PICS EVERYONE


----------



## hoodiemonk

Kinako is a ham. My wife put the leaf on his head and he sat and waited for her to take the pic before shaking it off. The pic is in a daily turtle/tortoise calendar in Japan. 






He always tries to go out when the door is opened but hasn't quite mastered that first step. Hard to see in the picture but you have to step up to enter the house. 






He also likes chilling with my kids in the kotatsu...


----------



## Jacob

That is Awesome. Kinako Is a Big boy


----------



## Tom

I actually caught a yawn, but its much funnier if you imagine her singing a song from the little mermaid... This is Trey last June.


----------



## hoodiemonk

LaLaLAAaaaaa! Hilarious pic!

@emysemys Great pic! What was ol' Bob munching on?


----------



## Talka

Sheldon has a thing for hoodies. Today I folded him up in that hoodie. He dug around for a while, got comfortable and fell asleep. Woke up a while later, managed to unfold the entire thing, walked to another sweater, and fell asleep again.
Maybe I should make him a tortoise sweater vest?


----------



## hoodiemonk

Ha! He loves hoodies. That's funny. We should recruit Sheldon into the Hoodie Monk crew!


----------



## Jacob

HoodieMonk, Nice Art Very Creative.


----------



## Kristina

Came home and couldn't find my smallest Redfoot anywhere. She wasn't in her hide or anything. Just as I was starting to panic...






I found her, lol.






She had to have walked up the wall by pushing one leg on the wall and one on the pot, little creep 

I got a little overzealous wetting down my Greek's enclosure one day. She didn't mind... Made a nice sleeping spot...






And the next morning, she was posing as "Morla."






This is one of my favorites. Mikka is very sweet and quiet, unless she thinks I have WORMS. But I just love this picture of her.






Okay, last story, but this one requires a series of photos.

When I built my Manouria enclosure, I originally had the hide too close to the outside wall, as I quickly realized. I looked over to find this - 






I said, "Uh-oh." My husband said from across the yard, "'Mountain' tortoise?" I said yep, lol.
















And the last and best picture -






Now tell me, TELL ME that that little tortoise is NOT as pleased as punch with himself and grinning from ear to ear! I won't believe you! In fact I felt really, really bad when I had to put him back in the enclosure, after moving the hide, of course.

(The fact that he was coated in Mazuri was icing on the cake, lol.)

To be honest, I don't think he was much fussed about it.






I moved that hide into their indoor winter enclosure, lol, and if he isn't eating or mud wallowing, he is on top of it


----------



## Bow

Walter is absolutely fearless, personality wise. She just snuck up to me sitting on the floor and ate a bite of my pudding cup... Sadly I didn't get a picture.


----------



## IRTehDuckie

I just looked at EVERY picture, and i had a few good laughs and "awwees <3" the one of the sully sleeping in the bed, thats amazing =]
and here are a few of my little ted, and again, i couldnt pick just one lol


the "why so serious?" one was right after he was done eating his strawberry


his first time ever out in our yard lol


this is how he ALWAYS slept, every night lol he hated his house, but loved the little corner next to it.


and this one has to be my favorite, "is it edible?"


----------



## Zamric

I think the sub tital of hat 1st one would be...


What Body? I dont see a body... Do you?


----------



## IRTehDuckie

Zamric haha My brother was really into batman at the time lol


----------



## hoodiemonk

Sully is adorable! That's a sucata, right? I got mine when he was almost six and I always wanted to see one go from cute little baby to giant. 

Oops. I was talking about Ted actually. But I'm sure sully's cute too.


----------



## Jacob

*Arn't They all Just Escape Artist*


----------



## Bow

On to the third fresh bowl of water for the day...


----------



## IRTehDuckie

hoodiemonk said:


> Sully is adorable! That's a sucata, right? I got mine when he was almost six and I always wanted to see one go from cute little baby to giant.
> 
> Oops. I was talking about Ted actually. But I'm sure sully's cute too.






yeah hes my ted, and hes a sulcata, he is soo cute :3 but so is every other tortoise on here haha each one is so unique its amazing =]


----------



## Zamric

is this a prelude to a bad attitude?








or just a great Hunter of Spinich?


----------



## hoodiemonk

Is it cool to put pics from here on my Facebook?


----------



## hoodiemonk

New baby sulcata snuggling up to Spot.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

hoodiemonk said:


> New baby sulcata snuggling up to Spot.



You really shouldnt mix species of tortoises, its potential very deadly..playing with fire.
Diseases that a leopard might not be affected by at all can be deadly for your sulcata. Its just not good for their health


----------



## hoodiemonk

I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## Zamric

I think that is one thing the every NEW memeber on here learns from here... NO MIXING of Species!


----------



## Jacob

Yes mixing species can result in injury and or death, one will eat or punkk the other one, or fight to the death.
also mixing species with different bacterias and disease.


----------



## terryo

Don't do what I DO....do what I SAY...Don't mix species.

These two were together from when they were 1 month old until they were three years old. Pio, my Cherry Head followed Izzy, three toed, all around and was VERY stressed when they were seperated at three years of age.
They did many cute picture things, and this is one of them. Pio waiting for Izzy to come out of the pond.


----------



## Zamric

VERY Nice pic! Pio looks so patiant!


----------



## dmarcus

I like that photo Terry, Pio is very patient...


----------



## Kerryann

Zamric said:


> is this a prelude to a bad attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just a great Hunter of Spinich?



He's so cute


----------



## Zamric

Thanks! he is 7weeks old and a real Tiger (oops, I mean Leopard)


----------



## bakexlove

This is so cute, I wish I could upload pics from my phone.


----------



## lisalove

Nodder loves to sleep standing up!
He's so relaxed too.


----------



## Jacob

Noder is so awesome, My little guy does this to but only one half his side.


----------



## Zamric

Maybe Nodder has an acid reflux problem! I know I somtimes sleep better in this position!


----------



## lisalove

Zamric said:


> Maybe Nodder has an acid reflux problem! I know I somtimes sleep better in this position!



HA! Indeed and ditto!!!!!!




Jacob said:


> Noder is so awesome, My little guy does this to but only one half his side.



I think he's great too!


----------



## morloch

Do not disturb!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Great thread!


----------



## morloch

I agree!! Love everyone's pics!!!


----------



## Jacob

Morloch, That is adorable


----------



## l0velesly

I love every single picture! Torts are so full of personality!


----------



## luke

morloch said:


> Do not disturb!!!!



I love when they do that. My redfoots never do it but my leos do it when they think im not around


----------



## morloch

More pics please!! ,,, loven them!!


----------



## luke

Turty is always handling his business at the wrong place and wrong time.






Koopas always been a real "in your face" kind of tort. This is him basking proud.


----------



## morloch

Beautiful torts!!


----------



## Jacob

White Leo's Are My Favorite.


----------



## Jacob

morloch said:


> Do not disturb!!!!



Baby sleeping


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> Maggie's gone to Portland with her D-I-L, so I'll put this one of Bob up for her. He never fails to get me laughing at his pictures:



Omg LOL it's like he's laughing!!



terryo said:


> Wow! This stuff is great!
> 
> I know I saw that worm go down here.



Those are cute!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky

Where's the foood.... ?


----------



## DanaLachney

BrinnANDTorts said:


> Asha
> 
> Pipa
> 
> Gupta always eats on top of the pile
> 
> The Greeks always bask like this haha



Ok I have to ask what in the world is the one standing up on one leg doing? 

Well I've only had MoonPie for two days so not many pics but these are my favorite  

View attachment 17699


Love that egg faced look 



View attachment 17700


----------



## nicoleandrocky

haha! moonpie is sooo cute!!!


----------



## DanaLachney

Ok this one isn't mine but it's SOOOOOO CUUUUUTTTTEEE!!!! 

View attachment 17702


----------



## nicoleandrocky

not mine either hahahahah


----------



## Jacob

nicoleandrocky said:


> haha! moonpie is sooo cute!!!



MoonPie is Cute


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacob said:


> MoonPie is Cute



Thank u


----------



## Jacob

Bump, anyone have any photos to update


----------



## socialworker81

I just saw this! These pictures are great  This is my favorite picture of my male RT. He must have decided he wanted some water. Soon after, I replaced the bowl with something he couldn't knock over. He is also pretty lazy sometimes. I put food in front of his face, while he still had the bowl on and he just started chomping away... didn't care there was a big bowl on top of his shell. It is plastic by the way, so not very heavy


----------



## Jacob

Those are great ahahaha!
almost looks like a new species of tortoise


----------



## kurmaraja12

terryo said:


> Wow! This stuff is great!
> 
> I know I saw that worm go down here.



Omg these are hilarious!!!!!!!!!



batchick said:


> Ned is in training for the biathlon. He's taken to doing a couple of lengths on our pool every morning (don't worry, the pool cover is well-tested to take several times his weight).
> 
> I'm not sure why he does it, perhaps it is the undulating ground feel that does it for him.



That is so cool!!!



zesty_17 said:


> i couldn't just pick one...



*maybe if we push together we can get to the flowers! Ready? One two PUSH*



socialworker81 said:


> I just saw this! These pictures are great  This is my favorite picture of my male RT. He must have decided he wanted some water. Soon after, I replaced the bowl with something he couldn't knock over. He is also pretty lazy sometimes. I put food in front of his face, while he still had the bowl on and he just started chomping away... didn't care there was a big bowl on top of his shell. It is plastic by the way, so not very heavy



Shell Envy ;-)


----------



## DvotedMOMMY

OMG!! I absolutely LOOOVE this thread! Too funny! Some great shots in here! Love it!

I have too many good shots, I'll try to just post a few! 

Here's my baby! My 2 1/2 month old leopard.


----------



## Jacob

Your second to last one is the best on the mini skateboard, Great


----------



## DvotedMOMMY

Jacob said:


> Your second to last one is the best on the mini skateboard, Great



Hahaha.. xD
Too funny, ehh?? Lol
Thanks!


----------



## Jacob

has he learned any trick on that yet ?


----------



## DvotedMOMMY

Loved this shot I took today! 
My little one is not scared of me at all.. I lay on the floor next to her, and she usually comes running to me. Haha.. She is very use to my fingers, and is always attracted to them, I imagine because I hand feed her her first leaf/weed of her meal every time! 

She has a lot of personality already!


----------



## Zamric

Personality? Hmmmmm I think they got that in Spades!


...Note that Eros has a little hitchhiker on his shell...


----------



## DvotedMOMMY

Zamric said:


> Personality? Hmmmmm I think they got that in Spades!
> 
> ...Note that Eros has a little hitchhiker on his shell...



Haha! Too cute! 
Love the pic of one peeking through the opening!


----------



## Zamric

DvotedMOMMY said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personality? Hmmmmm I think they got that in Spades!
> 
> ...Note that Eros has a little hitchhiker on his shell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Too cute!
> Love the pic of one peeking through the opening!
Click to expand...


That would be Gaia and "Curiosity" Would be her Personality Trait!
Where as, Eros's would be "Tuff-Boy"!


----------



## Snapper925

Now how do I get down???


----------



## socialworker81

Snapper925 said:


> Now how do I get down???



Those Russians love to climb!


----------



## Snapper925

He's actually a Dalmatian hermann  same region though


----------



## Jacob

Snapper925 said:


> Now how do I get down???
> 
> 
> View attachment 19843



Herman's on top of the world


----------



## socialworker81

Snapper925 said:


> He's actually a Dalmatian hermann  same region though



Sorry  looks so close to a Russian in that picture.


----------



## Jacob

:cooL:


----------



## Jacob

I Found these photos they are a couple months old, but they sure fit this Personality thread 


The king.


----------



## Merlin M

Well this is Amber impersonating superman: 






And Misha climbing (she is good!)


----------



## Jacob

Russians are Rad, they are great climbers and escape artist


----------



## clare n

Phillip at Christmas


----------



## Jacob

Phillip is multitasking on Christmas, climbing and opening presents at the same time


----------



## clare n

Yes I know hehe... The first man I met that can multi task  just joking everyone... I don't mean it.

My husband can talk crap and play with a fish tank simultaneously LOL


----------



## Jacob

clare n said:


> Yes I know hehe... The first man I met that can multi task  just joking everyone... I don't mean it.
> 
> My husband can talk crap and play with a fish tank simultaneously LOL



hhahaha


----------



## Jacob

* Bump, does anyone have any lovely pictures to update us?
We have had many new members join recently


----------



## kurmaraja12

Mom! Help me! I can't get out! :-D


----------



## x-sully-x

This thread is ace!! Loved looking all these photos! Whoever said tortoises were boring... This just proves that completely wrong


----------



## Jacob

x-sully-x said:


> This thread is ace!! Loved looking all these photos! Whoever said tortoises were boring... This just proves that completely wrong



Ditto on that


----------



## Carlotta84

Here are mine!!!


----------



## Jacob

Carlotta84 said:


> Here are mine!!!



Looking good


----------

